# TUG Reviews



## Harmina (Jul 8, 2005)

I posted this question a couple of weeks ago. I cannot find my way into the new review section. Whenever I go to the reviews, it takes me to the old review section which is closed.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 8, 2005)

This is the place for questions about the new website - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=7

I believe that you will see the old reviews first, and then the new ones - IF there is a new review for the resort...


----------



## Karen G (Jul 8, 2005)

Just click on 'TUG Resort Databases' in the red bar at the top of this page. It will take you to the reviews. Whenever an individual resort has a new review posted, it's posted on the new format with a link to click to get to the older reviews.

I think eventually there will be a new main review menu page, but for now it still is the same one as before.


----------



## Harmina (Jul 8, 2005)

That is excactly what I have been doing and it takes me to the review board that hasn't been updated since 04/21/05
Now, I know there are more current reviews, as I have read those when a link has been provided from here. Those reviews I can't get access to when I go to resort databases. I have tried every which way - it just won't take me there. Thanks.


----------



## Keitht (Jul 8, 2005)

To see one of the new format reviews Click on TUG Resort Databases at the top of the screen, Reviews, Hawaii, Big Island, Paniola Greens.  The new display has 4 tabs to provide resort information and below that information box is the link to the old database "Reviews entered by TUG members prior to June 1, 2005".

I have just spotted what I suspect is your problem.  When you go the the Resorts Database 'Home' page there is a statement in the top right corner "This page last updated 4/21/05".  Ignore that and click on 'Reviews' as described above.  It does take you into the correct area.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 8, 2005)

Keitht said:
			
		

> When you go the the Resorts Database 'Home' page there is a statement in the top right corner "This page last updated 4/21/05".  Ignore that and click on 'Reviews' as described above.  It does take you into the correct area.



AHA!  That merely indicates that THAT PAGE was last updated in April, just as it says.  It says nothing about when individual review pages may have been updated.


----------



## wilma (Jul 8, 2005)

I find this new system a little confusing as well. According to the California review section there is a new review for Brockway Springs in Lake Tahoe updated 6/25/2005 and this message on how to find it is on the old page:

This resort is now reviewed by a NEW REVIEW area. Please check out the newest review by selecting the link.
Yet, when you click the link it says:
The requested URL /www.tug2.com/RnR/RatingsAndReviews.aspx was not found on this server
?? Where are the new Western reviews and how do you find them?


----------



## Harmina (Jul 8, 2005)

Keith, I do go to the site just as you explained. I will give you an example - I am trying to get a review that Claire has posted on the Mexico board. 
It is for the Pueblo Bonito @ Emerald Bay. She submitted a review in June.
I know as she e-mailed me when she submitted the review.
When I go to the Mazatlan review section, it shows it as being archived.
The last review submitted is 03/25/05.
I have read Claire's review. Somehow I managed to get to it when she e-mailed to let me know she had submitted it. Now for the life of me I can't get to it. When I read it, the review was actually in there twice for some reason. I am trying to find it so that I can print it off. We are going to the Emerald Bay resort next Feb. Claire does an excellent job giving very detailed reports and I would like to take her review with me. Thanks.


----------



## Karen G (Jul 8, 2005)

Here is  the new review for PB Emerald Bay. I got to it by going to the reviews as described above. On the page for Mazatlan reviews it does show that it is "archived" but you click on it anyway. On that opening page just down from the resort address and picture is a statement about new reviews and a place to click to get to them.

Any resorts that show as being archived are the ones that have new reviews in the new format.


----------



## Harmina (Jul 8, 2005)

Thank you, Karen. I think that must have been how I got to it before,as that connection looked familiar.
Sorry to have been a pain.


----------



## claire (Jul 8, 2005)

*Harmina, my review didn't post well.. Claire ;-)*

Hello Harmina,

My review didn't post correctly on the new review board. I don't understand why, but I am thinking it must be a "technic woe" of the new review input form... 

It is posted in sections which are backwards, and many parts are missing... 

Anyways, I have emailed Marina to signal the problem and to have someone to edit it, or I will re-send it differently. Marina has been for many years and continues to do a real fine job with the Mexico reviews. I certainly don't blame anyone. 

I simply would like to get it posted correctly so other TUGgers can benefit. I really don't like to have it the way it is, looking a bit "weird al" and especially since its not all there and it is evident that parts are missing, as words are cut off, and it jumps from one topic to another... Drats!

I know how much you have been looking forward to this review of the PB Emerald Bay. So if you email me, I will send you a copy of the review which is in word format, so you can print out my correct version, rather than whats on the review board. How's that?

Take care! Claire ;-)


----------



## Harmina (Jul 9, 2005)

Claire, We all know that you do a fantastic job with your reviews.
The review on the Grand Mayan in the Mexican Riviera is testimony to that.
Even though you mentioned that your review on the PB Emerald Bay is messed up, we can all see the valuable information that is there.
I did print it off anyway. You have e-mail.


----------



## Keitht (Jul 9, 2005)

Some problems were experienced with long reviews when the new system was set up.  Basically the system would only accept a certain number of characters and would simply chop the rest off.  Work has been done to automatically divide long reviews into sections and I can only guess that the system "Threw a wobbly" (technical term   ).


----------



## claire (Jul 9, 2005)

Thank you Harmina for your kind words, warms my heart.

Keith, thank you for your input. 

Do you think that if I were to edit my review's original format to fit the new software's format, and then re-send it to Marina, in sections with the necessary number of characters (need to know how many), that I would cut into sections just before the chop off point, that this would work? 

My review has posted into 3 sections, but there are alot of important parts that are missing in between sections, such as my resto, grocery, shopping and to see recommendation sections... If I were to re-do it to fit the software it would certainly post in 5 or 6 sections, as there is alot missing.

If I would be allowed to do this, I certainly don't mind doing the extra work to make it right, I rather do it myself and not give extra work to Marina who I am sure already has her hands full! 

Besides it would be easier for me to cut off the sections where I want it thus making it more readable, than its present state, which has chopped words in the middle of a phrase then jumping to a completely different section while omitting some good info along the way... Software sure aint' human eh!! 

Thanks again for your input!

Claire ;-)


----------



## Keitht (Jul 9, 2005)

Claire,

I can't answer as to the best thing to do, but I may know a man who can      Please do nothing until we can provide some more information to you.


----------



## claire (Jul 9, 2005)

*Thank You!*

Thank you Keith! I shall hold on to my horses and wait for sure! Many thanks! Claire ;-)


----------



## Harmina (Jul 9, 2005)

Claire's impeccable review was waiting for me when I returned from work today. I can understand her disappointment, as I can surely see  how much she has put into this review. I have printed it off and compared to what is on the TUG review site, there certainly is a lot missing.
The TUG review contained 7 pages and her original contains 10 pages.
(This will be my reading material for this evening.)
Sure hope it gets straightened out as this girl gives the best information possible. She should be working for Fodor's.


----------



## claire (Jul 9, 2005)

Harmina,

Thanks again for your kind words. I'm getting red cheeks here from blushing... hee!

Let's see... Its maybe not good enough for Fodors, but I sure do try hard!! ha! Cheers! 

Claire ;-)


----------



## pwrshift (Jul 10, 2005)

There does seem to be a problem with the reviews.  I checked BeachPlace and Doral Marriotts and all were old reviews.  Then I checked a few more, non Marriotts in Florida, and all old.  Is it just Florida or the same across the other parts of the reviews.  Checked Marriott Maui - only old reviews.  Not a professional survey of course, but I worry that we'll start seeing fewer reviews on the new board than before.

Brian


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 10, 2005)

Moving this to the TUG GENERAL forum, where it belongs.


----------



## billhall (Jul 10, 2005)

*Hawaii New Reviews...*

Brian,
   You didn't see any new Maui Marriott reviews on the new site since there haven't been any new reviews since June 1.

  This is how I'm handling conversion to the new review site for Hawaii.

   When I get the 1st new review since June 1 for a Hawaii resort: e.g. Lawai Beach:

    1. I move the member names for help, images and a quick check of the 
          location info in the new review database for Lawai Beach.
    2. I approve the review.
    3. I update the *Hawaii Review Index *page to point to the new 
         review page for Lawai Beach on the new site. Also , I make an entry
         at the top for a new Lawai Beach review on the date added.
         There is also a Y in the New site column.
    4. The new site points back to the old review page for Lawai Beach
    5. I add a pointer on the old Lawai Beach review page pointing to the new review page and add a notice that the old page is no longer updated.
    6. I add a notice to the TUG General BBS page for "Hawaii Reviews for July 2005"

   The only Hawaii timeshares that have had new reviews since June 1 are:
    Lawai Beach, Marriott Ko'Olina, Marriott Waiohai, Paniolo Greens, Embassy Maui, Westin Ka'anapali, Hono Kai, Hilton Oahu, Maui Lea at Maui Hill, Cliff's Club,


----------



## pwrshift (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks Bill for the explanation.  I assume the other areas I looked at didn't have any reviews since June 1st either.  I guess we have to get Tuggers to do more frequent reviews.  

Brian


----------



## Keitht (Jul 12, 2005)

*Claire's Pueblo Bonito review.*

Claire,

I said in an earlier post that I might know a man who could fix the problem.  Well he has waved his magic wand and believes he has fixed it.   Hopefully it's all there now.

Note:-  This is absolutely NOT an attempt to take over the Mexico board.  I have enough with the European reviews thanks very much.  I had seen the problem with one of the European reviews so thought I would 'help'.  Otherwise known as 'sticking my nose in'


----------



## claire (Jul 12, 2005)

*OH! Thank you Keith!!*

Oh yessssss!!! I'm soooo very happy! Like a little kid! ha! 

Its corrected thanks to your techno magic! ha! 

Keith, I truely truely appreciate all your work in making this right. Your a real sweet guy and a puter genius to boot! ha!

Your tops, if I can ever return the favor, just drop me a line! K?

Many happy trails!

Claire ;-)


----------



## Keitht (Jul 13, 2005)

Claire,

The work to correct the problem was not done by me.  I wouldn't have any idea where to start    As Review Manager for Europe, I had a similar experience with a review for my area and through that knew who to report the problem to.


----------



## Marina_K (Jul 19, 2005)

claire said:
			
		

> Anyways, I have emailed Marina to signal the problem and to have someone to edit it, or I will re-send it differently.



As I told you in my email that was sent on the morning of July 1st, I was going to away from 2:00pm EDST, July 1st till late July 18th. I would have worked with you to get it right if you had given me a chance.


----------



## claire (Jul 22, 2005)

*Dear Marina*

I never received your email, otherwise of course I would have worked with you... That was the reason for my email to you in the first place. If I would have received the email you mention, I would have known that you were on vacation, and of course I would have waited. 

The only email I have received of yours is the one you sent me a few days ago, telling me that the review was corrected, and in that mail you stated to me that you have been having problems sending me mail.

I have sent you a reply to the recent email you sent me, as I always make it a point to reply to my emails, very promptly. In that mail and in this thread I have been thanking you for the wonderful work you've been doing throughout the years here on TUG, because I appreciate all you do. So of course, if I would have had word to wait, I would have done so.

Please look at your emails, as I have replied to the one and only email I have received from you, which is just a few days ago...

So please don't feel as though I went past your request in asking for help to correct my review, as I didn't receive any email during that time. I was unaware of your request.

Best regards, Claire ;-)


----------



## Leonard (Jul 30, 2005)

Karen G said:
			
		

> Just click on 'TUG Resort Databases' in the red bar at the top of this page. It will take you to the reviews. Whenever an individual resort has a new review posted, it's posted on the new format with a link to click to get to the older reviews.
> 
> I think eventually there will be a new main review menu page, but for now it still is the same one as before.


 Help...How do i find out what the RCI and II ratings mean? Is there a list somewhere.

Len


----------

